# FBEB and acrylic thins



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 23, 2016)

Well there wasn't much interest in these for a trade so I figured I would give them away for the cost of shipping (MFRB) if that gets anyone more interested. I found a few more stabilized pieces and some acrylic cut offs to throw in. I think I have more acrylic cut offs and if I can find them I'll throw em in as well 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/72F2B150-E0A1-481C-B7CA-4A5054799D2E_zpsjyyuz3wm.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/013697F1-DD9B-4E99-BACB-E77F6FB686C8_zpsshkckxht.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/D81EBCAD-F83C-46B0-B4FC-C1FDB5C45478_zpsfaedmtba.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2016)

Very cool of you! Tony


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 27, 2016)

I did a fairly extensive cleaning of my shop yesterday and found a bunch more nice thins. Now it will be a LFRB full. If anyone has any interest just give me your address I'll cover shipping @kazuma78 @WoodLove i look back and seen we made a deal on these before or if anyone else thinks they could do anything with these 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/EAEA07EF-41BB-409B-A45C-5E5731253DE8_zps0unxewdu.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the tag! To be honest, I only peek in here from time to time now. I haven't been able to do any woodworking for a long time because of my job now. I appreciate the offer but I think someone else could use them more than me.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2016)

Derek, I'm all set with FBEB thins but if you're willing to part them out I'd love the acrylic thins & cut-offs. (Thinking of using them as inserts into box lids and suchlike.)

(edit: and if it's not too cheeky, that piece of interesting stuff to the left of the cranberry acrylic ... is it cocobolo?)


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 28, 2016)

Yep that's cocobolo if you just want judt thr acrylic and cut off pieces I can send them out to you


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Yep that's cocobolo if you just want judt thr acrylic and cut off pieces I can send them out to you


That would be great, thanks ... shoot me a PM with your PayPal address and how much to send you.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 28, 2016)

i don't want anything for these ill cover the shipping

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 31, 2016)

Awesome gesture Derek


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 4, 2016)

The box of goodies arrived today -- thanks, Derek, that's a wonderful selection of pieces that will make great inlays. I just bought the Joyner off-set "pendant" turning jig, I think several of your pieces might find they get a little off-set treatment (whether they end up as pendants or other items)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 6, 2016)

For my first attempt using the Joyner off-set jig, I picked one of the acrylic cut-offs you sent me. (Still have to clean it up and do the reverse.) Thanks Derek -- @BarnickCustomCalls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GaryL (Apr 10, 2016)

@BarnickCustomCalls 
Dereck, if these are still available let me know what the damages would be. I have a Boy Scout woodworking merit badge session coming up and I'm sure the boys can work these into a project. Inlays, veneer practice, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 11, 2016)

There is no cost for these. Just send me your address and I'll get them in the mail to you

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

